# Not enough oxygen in the water?



## PGAACES (May 20, 2010)

Hi, this may be a silly question, but I am getting different answers from friends to petstores. 

I have a 77 gallon tank, just bought a rena canister filter. Do I have to have like a bubble curtain or some sort of bubbles going into the tank? Was told I have to because not enough oxygen for the fish if I don't. Is this true? If i had a filter system like aqua clear 70 that splashes the water, instead of a rena filter that the hoses are under water then I would not have to worry. 
Thanks, Paul


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

You're fine. The bubblers are more for asthetics. They do serve purpose by creating surface movement and gasing off CO2 (if you were adding that to the tank).


----------



## cmarti (Feb 26, 2010)

I agree, as long as the surface is broken by some type of splashing of water the fish will get oxygen.


----------



## nike22 (Apr 15, 2010)

The article written by your very good, I like it very much. I will keep your new 

article. 



_________________________________________________________________________________
cheap ghd
nike shox


----------

